# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  njeri nder romanet me te bukura  ne letersien shqipe. "OH" Anton Pashku

## macia_blu

ndonje dite te mundshme nese ka me mujt me qellu nje  dite e tille    ne   flete shqyemin ditar temin kam me iu  posto do framente    nga romani me titull "OH"  i autorit Anton Pashku.
Eshte  krejt pak e aspak me thane se me ka pelqy. Eshte prap krejt  pak e aspak  me  thane se ishte fantastik. Ende eshte pak me thene se ishte   nje roman i mrekullueshem.
Pra  eshte  cude e madhe    qe nuk po muj me e gjet nje  fjale te re  , per me  e ba te mundun  e me iu tregu se sa i bukur e ma pertej se i bukur, se sa fantastik e ma pertej se  fantastik, e sa i mrekullueshem  e ma  krejt pertej mrekullimit ...mu ka duk  i ky roman i  qujtun thjesht e  e shkurt  ndryshe." Oh"
Nuk po di c'ka po muj me iu thane  ma andej e ndoshta    ndonjani  ka me mu ba deshmitar  i pohimeve te mija rreth   romanit "OH"
Anton  Pashku me gjasa eshte nga tropoja. Patriot me  Ndoc papleken,  Besnik mustafajin,  uk zenelin    dhe  deti bajriun.
qe besa  tropoja   ka  rrit  pena. Lum si une per to.
pra...pos  atyne cka thashe shtoj... Lexojeni romanin "Oh" . Mos kujtoni se po ju baj rreklame  per librin po me besoni se po ndaj  kenaqesine e pertej pelqeses  per  cka lexova ne romanin e thanun permendun ma nalt.
Perderisa   kopja qe lexova une ishte "botim i katert", besoj se   mund te thuhet se   qenka edhe nje nder me te lexuarit roman te  botimeve te fundit.


 Vecoj   nder gj9ithe lexuesit me emer "marinin I" dhe  benAlbanin.
Prej jush te dy  do te doja  me patjeter te lexohet  romani "Oh" i anton pashkut.
( a din kush gja per Kico Blushin?)
hajt pershedetje te gjitheve.

----------


## lum lumi

Anton Pashku nuk është nga Tropoja.
Kosovar është mace.

----------


## erzeni

Anton Pashku lindi ne 1938 ne nji katund te Prizerenit.

Kreu studimet ne Prishtine.


Ka punuar si gazetar  ne gazeta e revista te ndryshme.

Ka shkruar tregime e novela. 
Psh "tregim ne menyren deftore" dhe "nen qarr po rrinte vasha" etj.

Pra nuk eshte tropojan.

Kico Blushin do e kesh  diku me Fatos Klosin etj.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Kaq sa per dijenine.* 

Macia, po e shoh se paske filluar te huazosh nga dialekti geg. 

Po ta "shemton" gjuhen e bukur toske moj?

E pastaj te denon ligji... 

Sepse sot ne Shqipnine e perdhunuar eshte marre me fol gegnisht... 

zgjate doren, Oh!

Une

----------


## EDVIR

une pervedi se kam lexu po kam hek te zit e ullirit me ja msu ate analize se e  kisha edhe per pyetje provimi . prej tan asaj analize vetem nje peshk ne akuarium mbaj mend.

----------


## macia_blu

hahaha
 u kenaqa...
qe besa po bahet qejfi krejt shume qe nigjova   nje te vertete  mbi te verteten qe thashe per romanin se autori qenka prej   kosove. Kurrgja keq nuk asht pse asht prej kosove. 
tu rrit ndera e fjales o lum  qe  ma diftove  at' qe me diftove  po du  me e lexu gjithe cka  ky burre peneli ka shkrue se  me ka pelqy   aq e ma shume se ju thashe ma nelt
...
Or ti star craft, lum miku...per sa  me  ke thane diku se  po dmetoj gjuhen gege   e po duhet me pase marre , qe besa kurre njana  nuk po me hyn ne asnjenen mendje time te prishun.
JMA GEGE lum vellau, nuk jam as toske as...  kurrgja tjeter  krejt gege e MIRDITES, po ke ba me pas rastin e me nigju noj fjale per mirditen. E kam fjalen per noj fjale te mire.
.... ju pershendes ne nejtjen gadi te asja  cka  kam lajmeru ma nelt.
Lum, a po  mi con ndoj veper te antonit he burre. Boll per nder kisha me ta dite qe besa.
macia  sonde mendje prishun sak , prej librit e prej kosoves e prej hanes  qe po qenka rrumbull rrumbullak , pro qiell e toke sa e bukur asht . Ashte e rrthueme me do shigjeta resh  te bardha... e duken  si rruge   qe me ba me i ndjek  ndoshta drejt e ne prishtine  kishin me  m'cue. A thue?!
tung.... te tanve!

----------


## Zana Vizitorit

Qebesa boll lakmi po ta kam sak per ket gjuh si po e flet kaq kandshem,Vec po druej se vone ja ke nis.

----------


## macia_blu

oj zane e zanueme   (lol)  zanofsh  me za te mire... nuk ja kam nis vone  mori moter , po qysh se kam mesu me fol se pari here  kam  fol e kam nij vec i kyt gjuhe.(psh  nuk kam than kurre "nene" por vec "nane" ose "nana" Packa se   mbasi  u bana  nja  afer gjashte vjec  shkova ne shkolle   e mu dasht ndryshe me shkrujt e me fole ne shkolle e ndryshe me  fol ne shpi. me  ba me njoh prej  ma afer kishe me e besu se si e foli  gjuhen gege. Kam jetu  nja do vite    nga fundi i kohes qe  u dynda prej shqipnie...  e,   pasha buken e pasha diellin e pasha malet permidis tiranes kam fole gegnisht. (madje  ka pas raste   e mu ka dasht me e perkthy gegnishten teme   per do  miq te mijt toske se po bajshin sikur nuk po me merrnin vesh). Pyet lumin , se ai ma ka ni zanin e te folmen. Deshta me thane se edhe zanin e kam si  burre..ose perndryshe  si gege e ashper.
qe pra edhe nje pershendetje ma te nxehte se  te tjerat.
tung.

----------

